# Trying to Make Winter Golf Work



## interiorfurnitu

I was prepared for the freezing temperatures. I even went and bought some snow pants to golf in during the winter months. I figured that playing a few holes without walls would be good for the soul. However, I simply can’t play in a foot of snow and it continues to get deeper and deeper.

I usually skip hitting balls at the shed when it’s snowy because it’s so difficult to see where my balls land. But if I wait this year for the snow to melt, I may never fix my swing. I’ve already had to make several adjustments to my winter golf policy this year. The new rules are as follows:

I will hit in the snow as long as it’s cloudy, otherwise it’s too blinding to the eyes. Since most of Ohio winters are gray this isn’t much of a problem. Former standard=No hitting in the snow, wait until it melts.
If the mercury makes it into the teens it’s warm enough to practice. Former standard=It must be 20 degrees or above to swing.
My butt will be on the golf course on the first 40 degree sunny day with no snow. Former standard=50 degrees, high 40’s if it’s super sunny and no wind.
Making a circle in the snow and chipping into the center of it is a fantastic drill. Former standard=Chipping training can only really begin when the short game area outside is open.
Putting on fake Persian rugs is almost identical to the immature greens at the beginning of the season. Former standard=Putting inside is absurd, but a great pastime (with or without a cocktail).
Wii golf is almost identical to the real thing. Former standard=Wii golf is sure to completely destroy my swing.
Hunting pants are a brilliant way to stay warm and separate yourself from the animals on the course. Former standard=Always look cute on the course. It will trick people into believing you are a good golfer even if it’s hunting season.
There you have it. I have already sunken to such lows and it’s only January. I may need an intervention by March.

Sports Betting News


----------



## joyprice

Brrrr... I hate winter. I can't wait until it warms up so I can hit the courses regularly again.  I know a lot of people who are using this time to begin organizing golf outings and tournaments, which seems like a good idea to me.

I'd love a Wii so I can play Wii golf... I've heard good things!


----------



## Surtees

Welcome to the forum I'm on the other end of the scale atm it's to hot to play golf we've just had 4 days over 100F here in oz and that doesn't make for good golfing conditions either. But at least once it cools down a little I'll be right you guys might have to wait a little while longer though.


----------



## Surtees

oh by the way Wii's are heaps of fun to tiger golf is better then the wii sports golf but its all fun!


----------

